# 1957 Roadmaster Jet Pilot



## Oilit (Jul 6, 2021)

I bought this off Ebay a few months back and finally went to get it this weekend. The man who had it has a pretty nice collection, but he's cutting back, and this was one of the few middleweights he had. He had a print out of a email from the seller he bought it from that claimed it was new old stock from a hardware store. Maybe or maybe not, but it's about as clean as you could ask for for a 64 year old bike. 
Up state New York is pretty country in July - in January it might be harder to appreciate.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 10, 2021)

Once in a while one does find a great deal on eBay. That is a great looking bike and looks new too. Congrats.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 10, 2021)

I think the C at the end inidicates '59.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I think the C at the end inidicates '59.




What would the G signify?


----------



## Oilit (Jul 10, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> What would the G signify?



I believe the "G" is for 1957. @Adamtinkerer, I sympathize, but look again, it's not a "C".


----------



## Oilit (Jul 10, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Once in a while one does find a great deal on eBay. That is a great looking bike and looks new too. Congrats.



A lot of people still overlook middleweights. Their loss!


----------



## phantom (Jul 10, 2021)

Oilit said:


> A lot of people still overlook middleweights. Their loss!



Honestly MW's are my favorites.....It just looks like it needs a ball glove hanging from the handle bar.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow thats a beautiful bicycle , i love some of those middleweight bikes , they sure don't get the credit that they deserve , i am going start grabbing them when I see them , congratulations on a true piece of bicycle history !!!!!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 13, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Wow thats a beautiful bicycle , i love some of those middleweight bikes , they sure don't get the credit that they deserve , i am going start grabbing them when I see them , congratulations on a true piece of bicycle history !!!!!



Thank you! I'm glad there's others who like these besides just me!


----------

